# Wheelchair needed - Disabled Hedgie



## Firstknowyourself (Nov 29, 2014)

Hello all,

I have a three year-old African Pygmy Hedgehog, named Vega. He is currently battling Hepatitis, but the prognosis is good. He'll likely be over the Hepatitis soon. What he won't be rid of is the motor impairment it has caused with his back legs. They have considerably weakened, and he usually drags them behind him. My vet says this impairment is likely permanent, even though he can still move his hind legs they won't ever be as strong. 

So, I was wondering if anyone knew where I could acquire a wheelchair or walker for Vega? If not, then perhaps do you know of any wheelchair building instructions for a hedgehog?

I live in Dallas, TX if that helps. 
Any information would be appreciated. 

Thank you,
Cindy


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/txblacklabel/paralysed-hedgehog-tries-out-new-wheelchair-28m7

You could try contacting some of the Facebook users on this thread and see if they had any luck creating wheelchairs for their hedgies.


----------



## WizardDogintheTARDIS (May 22, 2014)

Here's instructions for a dog one...
Maybe you could build a really tiny version?




These are instructions for a 'cat walker' 
Maybe something like that could work
Good luck to you and Vega!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

If I were you I would think twice about making one... is this really something you want to put your hedgehog through? Unlike dogs, there is very little quality of life for hedgehogs in a wheelchair.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The OP hasn't been back to the forum since posting this question.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Oops, didn't see the thread was that old.


----------



## sakitnyatudisini (Apr 4, 2015)

how much Wheelchair now,? I need 2


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

This thread is old, try starting a new thread to answer your question!


----------

